# Experiences using IFC for interoperability?



## youngBrickLayer (Mar 7, 2017)

A couple days ago, Boss asked me if I could develop a tool to extract design information out of Revit and into our internal system. The goal being to have geometries, building specs and schedules available on our mobile phones to help others visualize the current project.

I have been exploring the method of converting to IFC and reading the file directly, however, I have heard horror stories about import errors, information loss and random geometries being generated.

Any Revit Gurus work with any contractors that don't use Revit and had to convert to IFC to share the file? Have any horror stories?


----------



## youngBrickLayer (Mar 7, 2017)

No one?


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Call REvit? Is that allowed under your Revit lease/license?

What is your internal system file structure?


----------



## bwiab (Mar 17, 2006)

IFC is an open source protocol developed and maintained by the government and volunteers. That should tell you all you need to know about IFC. Why recreate the wheel? Make revit work. Look at 360 glue. 

What is your "internal system"?


----------



## youngBrickLayer (Mar 7, 2017)

@FouthGeneration
I would assume it is allowed as Revit features an export into IFC option and this would be the same as exporting data to an excel doc. I will call them and check.

By internal system, I mean we have a database of projects that we have worked on where we keep track of how well the project was executed, materials purchased, etc. So on our next project we can use previous information to make informed decisions for things like the project schedule or time keeping of subs.


----------



## youngBrickLayer (Mar 7, 2017)

@bwiab
I agree with that sentiment. 

I had suggested BIM360 glue, however, my company does not yet like the idea of being on a public cloud. Also, BIM360 offers more features than we need right now. Just need a simple way to quickly get some data with a couple of taps.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

If you own the design, didn't your company make it, thus already have it on paper or whatever graphical data system?

If you are just trying to hack someone else work product/Intellectual Property, sounds like a Chi Com industrial espionage act.... immoral and Illegal. IMO Digital sins and crimes will never have a statutory time limit, they'll haunt you past your death.

Correct me if needed, or seek legal console, Posting apparent criminal behavior on the Net is kind of silly.... Bosses often develop selective memory. 

For me the big screen is worth the office time vs portable Smart phone tiny views.

Even if you can successfully pirate the info, why post on a cloud for free usage by the BIG DATA aggregaters to resell back to you? you the small parasite providing free food for the unworthier larger parasites...

If your DNA profile is on server I can access, You mind if I make a new you?


----------



## bwiab (Mar 17, 2006)

Why wouldn't you just use Revit? You can manipulate the model however you like and create custom schedules for your use or extraction into excel. IFC is adding a step that is not necessary, plus even if you get the IFC, what software are you going to use to extract data from the IFC?


----------



## youngBrickLayer (Mar 7, 2017)

Again Fouthgeneration, I don't think it is pirating of information as Autodesk provides you the IFC export for interoperability issues between different software. They also expose an API so you can build on top of Revit, which is essentially what the plan is. 

@bwiab. IFC was just a method because I have experience using IFCOpenShell, however, building a Revit plugin is also an option. In the end we had decided against building this tool for this project; maybe we will revisit it on the next one. 

Know anyone on this Forum who develops Revit Plugins on this forum?


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Check out Eng.tips.com

"extract Design information out of....." sounds like I.P. theft...
Contact the party that created the data for copy?

All the design stuff I have rights to, I don't need converters to recopy...

Maybe a librarian could help you.

Many time a college class will get you very cheap software, it almost covers the class tuition/ books. And people that know how it works...


----------

